# Saturday



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

There are rumours that the MB And Noor are planning for a protest on Saturday. 
If thats true, I'm really disapointed as I was really looking forward to saturday's charity bazaar downtown as my stock is running low and I'm not travelling abroad anytime soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am considering going to the European bazaar Is there anything you want bringing back from Spain?,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, You are so nice to offer Chris... i dont really _Need_ anything. I just wanted to get some booze for Christmas from the one and only and famous european bazaar , but since there may be some nutcases hanging around the area on saturday, maybe its not such a good idea after all.

i was looking forward to it, though, I'm gutted


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No problem to bring things back as my cases will be practically empty... jamon? paella mix spices? I have promised someone a bottle of wine but you can have another.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol, thank you... I'll think about it... But honestly I really dont need anything.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Protestors don't wake up until the afternoon, I think it will be perfectly safe.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> There are rumours that the MB And Noor are planning for a protest on Saturday.
> If thats true, I'm really disapointed as I was really looking forward to saturday's charity bazaar downtown as my stock is running low and I'm not travelling abroad anytime soon.


Not rumors! It is true.........A protest to support not only Morsi's stupidity! But Allah's Sharia as well 

Not sure what channel I was watching earlier today (Al Arabya I think!) when an MB ar$e slipped and said that the MB will be securing their march/protest _well _enough that no one will _dare _to go near it..........Never heard it again after that, but after what the MB idiots did in Port Said and Mahalla shooting at protesters? This doesn't sound good! Specially with many of the MB officials trying to promote the idea that they can have their protest in Tahrir Square as it's for "everyone" 

Good luck folks, it could be a  bumpy day


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mornin people! 
The weekend is nearly here! I am quite looking forward to visiting the christmas bazar at Conrad> I will make an inforemd decision nearer the time about wether its safe t head down or not. I have never been before. Can anyone explain how to find it- and which would be the nearest metro station to get off at?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tracyc11 said:


> Mornin people!
> The weekend is nearly here! I am quite looking forward to visiting the christmas bazar at Conrad> I will make an inforemd decision nearer the time about wether its safe t head down or not. I have never been before. Can anyone explain how to find it- and which would be the nearest metro station to get off at?
> 
> Thanks!




I am not aware of a metro station near the Conrad, I would think Shubra or downtown would be the nearest but do you really want to be coming up from the metro in these areas during these heady days? 

The Conrad is on the Corniche beside the world trade centre..a taxi driver should know where it is easily enough.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Protestors don't wake up until the afternoon, I think it will be perfectly safe.


Any idea what time the 'safe window' is likely to end? I'm told I may be needed for a bit of Mogamma fun on Saturday, so it would be good to know when I need to be out of there by just to be on the safe(ish) side.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Any idea what time the 'safe window' is likely to end? I'm told I may be needed for a bit of Mogamma fun on Saturday, so it would be good to know when I need to be out of there by just to be on the safe(ish) side.


Clashes are expected from Friday night already. IF things are calm on Friday, then I think I will make my way to downtown on Saturday early morning. Personally I would be out of there by 11 ish, no later.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> Any idea what time the 'safe window' is likely to end? I'm told I may be needed for a bit of Mogamma fun on Saturday, so it would be good to know when I need to be out of there by just to be on the safe(ish) side.




After prayers should see you at home,


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

yes- i would imagine if you get out before 12 o'clock prayers you will be fine. Although I wouldn't like to advise on this. There is no specific time reported anywhere as of yet. But then again- can you put 'a time' on these things.
I probably will not take the metro- as the nearest station is quite a distance away any way. 
I will ask my driver to take me early morning and wait for me- tehn head striaght home. If he declines- then I know it is not sae enough to go anyway! )


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

So, the Christmas bazaar is still on for Saturday right?


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

it hasn't been stated otherwise ....yet.............


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

US embassy in Cairo forced to close due to nearby clashes, embassy warns Americans to stay away from area.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

@ tracyc11: Maybe it is better if you take a detour through Giza to Conrad, then you bypass the Tahrir area completely and on a Friday morning there will be a little traffic.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> @ tracyc11: Maybe it is better if you take a detour through Giza to Conrad, then you bypass the Tahrir area completely and on a Friday morning there will be a little traffic.



A Friday morning is no good.. the sale is on Saturday..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wouldn't give the driver the option of whether he takes you or not.. 

Tell him you are going via the Monieb Bridge then go back over the river on the 26th July (over Zamalek)


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

ok cool thanks guys! driver booked


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

DEAR SUPPORTERS OF THE EUROPEAN CHARITY CHRISTMAS BAZAAR.

IN ANTICIPATION OF FURTHER DEMONSTRATIONS DURING THE UPCOMING WEEKEND IT HAS BEEN DECIDED TO POSTPONE THE BAZAAR. AS WE DO NOT WANT YOU TO MISS THIS YEARS BIG BAZAAR WE WILL BE SETTING A NEW DATE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, PROBABLY NEXT WEEK.
PLEASE KEEP YOUR ENTRANCE TICKETS AND RAFFLE TICKETS, THEY ARE OF COURSE STILL VALID. STAY SAFE AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU NEXT WEEK!

This was posted on the European Charity bazaar facebook page


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for that, I was planning to get down there nice and early on Sat. morning


----------

